
A Sneak Peak of Android 3.0, Honeycomb - Official Google Mobile Blog - atularora
http://googlemobile.blogspot.com/2011/01/sneak-peak-of-android-30-honeycomb.html
======
migrochefort
Am I the only one to find this UI inconsistent and ugly?

~~~
sjs382
Not at all. I've been holding off buying (and rooting) a Nook Color to see
glimpses of whats coming in 3.0. With how bad I thought that looked, I guess I
can go right ahead with my NookColor-for-reading-in-bed plans.

